# new shotgun for all around



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm 16 years old, i work in a restaurant and dont bring in that much money. between gas prices and buying food and clothes, i dont have much money to save or spend on guns. lately ive been bringing in more money now that school is out. i would like to buy a new gun that will be good all around. i have a deer gun, but i need to get a different gun for waterfowl and everything, because ive been using my dads but i got kicked out of his house so i cant use it anymore. i would like to get any kind of gun, preferably 12 gauge, 3-3 1/2 in chamber. either semi auto, pump, or o/u. i figure by mid august i should be able to afford up to about a $450-550 gun, and i was wondering which guns you guys think would be best. i mainly goose hunt, so thats what id be using it for most.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Get like a 870 Express Magnum that shoots 3 1/2s. You may be able to find a used SBE in that price range.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with PJ on this one. The Remington 870 is tried and true.....I've owned several of them. I've owned most of the big gas guns (SBE's 1 and 2), and the Extrema. I finally settled on the Browning BPS 'cause it's a little heftier gun that NEVER jams from short-stroking like the 870 _can_ but rarely does. With the pump you will kill just as many geese as everyone else, but you'll be able to afford some gas, decoys, etc. Please let us know what you decided on!! Good luck hunter.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep, can go wrong with the Remington 870.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

:withstupid: I couldn't agree more with the above fellers. Get an 870 in black. No point in a camo gun. I bought mine in Max-4 camo and wish I could go back in time and save the $100 by buying a black one instead.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

If you would really like a semi-auto, and need to stay within a budget, I would take a look at a Stoeger Model 2000. I picked one up a couple years ago for around $300. It has been a quality gun for me (it is in the Benelli family of arms) from the stubble fields of ND to the mountain terrain of Nevada.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks everyone. i was thinkin about getting an 870, but i wanted to know what guns you guys liked. i was gunna get it in black, cuz if i need camo, i can always throw sum tape or something like that on there.. i have to check the other ones out, i've never really heard of them before. thanks.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Just a side note, the SBEs are inertia driven, not gas.
I own a SBE I and a II, and I wouldn't trade them for anything. However, a new SBE may cost a little more than you're willing to spend.
I owned a 870 in the past, and was quite happy with it, until I bought my SBE.
Good luck,
Greg


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

why don't you go to a gun store and see which gun fits you, which gun shoulders the most comfortably.

a shotgun is the one thing you shouldnt decide on based on price.

"big gas guns (SBE1 and 2)" hahaha :withstupid:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

well i found a gun that works. its a winchester 1300 pump. 2 3/4 and 3 inch chamber. the gun is in good condition, its used, but still in good condition, and it fits me good. the guy only wants $150 and he paid like $300 for it.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i still want to get an 870 or something like that. the SBE's sound pretty good too.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

Work things out with your dad.
Then worry about a shotgun.
Words from a dad.
Jim


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

The following is a clarification for the children in the audience....I'm sorry I chopped up my sentence... I just had gas gun on my mind. You see it's easy to get off track with these things 'cause it's been awhile since both of the SBE's I owned were in and out of the factory shop so much for so many malfunction problems, which were never rectified by benelli. I am aware that those guns are inertia driven, which in itself is a good principle.

The bottom line here for hunter that I want to make very clear is that I've honestly seen more hiccups with the benelli SBE's than any other gun.

If you're gonna get one, there are two things I would do that WILL make it function better. First get the SRM performance surecycle kit, and mag follower kit. Next polish the tip of the extractor and the extractor race with Flitz metal polish, a Q-tip, and a power drill. You see the Benelli has an aggravating propensity to not fire when the bolt handle is bumped back slightly. You could be walking along and bump it, put it on the pit floor and bump it back. You MUST keep this area clean....you get some small grit in there, it gets too cold, too much lube, etc. You will pull up on your next bird and it will go "KLUCKATHWUMP" as it releases another shell from the mag tube up under the bolt, and you have to rack the bolt to make it fire.
If this were to happen to you in a life or death situation, you would probably fall by the way of death, which is precisely why I don't own one anymore!


----------



## grasshopper (Jun 27, 2007)

I shoot SBE and SBE II they left me hanging first week of Dec last year in the big snow front that came through The Midwest. Two guys hunting with me had the 3.5 Browning citori that they had dipped never let them down, anyway I had to switch over and borrow there back up BPS. Makes you think.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

2eagles said:


> Work things out with your dad.
> Then worry about a shotgun.
> Words from a dad.
> Jim


 i couldn't agree more. Dads are more important than any gun. :beer:


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Two points
1) I've gotta agree here...I don't pretend to know your situation, and I know you didn't say "a gun is more important than my dad," but I hope your family life gets worked out.
2) I've shot a SBE, a lot, for years...cases of shells have been through the gun in all types of weather...I've never once had a malfunction with it. Ever. Period. I don't think there's anything really wrong with the Browning Golds, except they don't feel right in my hands...the gun just doesn't feel balanced to me. That being said, I would never switch from a Benelli SBE, even after reading the words of wisdom from Hatchetman. In fact, just last month I bought a SBE II.
Greg


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

HATCHETMAN said:


> If this were to happen to you in a life or death situation, you would probably fall by the way of death, which is precisely why I don't own one anymore!


Sorry but this could happen with most any gun. If you bump one and it is not closed all the way, it probably will not shoot. Pumps, P/U and autos are like this.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes....you have a good point. All weapons can have their problems, however historically pumps, SxS & O/U have better track records than autos. With a pump, O/U or SxS you can tell when it's ready to go by looking at it, but with the Benelli bolt issue it's not so obvious. Kind of makes me wonder if the inertia driven recoil shotgun principle is such a battle proven fail-safe design, why the U.S. military chose the Benelli M4, which is a gas gun?? Any opinions? All arguments aside, the Benelli family of arms is a fine one, just never had the duty-proven performance out of the SBE....Sorry.

HM


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

2eagles said:


> Work things out with your dad.
> Then worry about a shotgun.
> Words from a dad.
> Jim


absolutely true work it out with your dad, a dad is one of the BIGGEST things in a kids life. And dont think im a dad just saying this stuff, i am 16 and i once got in a huge fight with my dad, it made me think different about him i almost thought i didnt like him cuz of what he said, but ive now realized that he is the best thing to ever happen to me, i couldnt live without him, he is my hero. Clear things up with your dad or youll never forgive yourself for not clearing it up. Just typeing this is hard, it brings tears to my eyes thinking about it and i do not want you to do the same, clear it up with him cuz whether or not you admit it he is one of the biggest things in your life.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a lifelong fan of the 870 and seem to always have had one or two since I was your age, but...

If you can raise $550 by August, do some shopping for a 3.5" Browning BPS Stalker. You should be able to find one for that price, and they have a $75 mail in cash rebate.

Much as I love my 870s (and anticpate buying one of the new XCS models when they come out), my 26" 3.5 BPS in Shadow Grass camo is my primary waterfowling shotgun, and is far better made than the 870's in your price range. You'll have to move up to an 870 SP to match the BPS, and even a used SP in mediocre condition will run you at least $400.

You'll get a lot more for your money with a BPS than an 870 Express...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

well i got things worked out with my dad, and i bought a winchester 1300. i need to buy a bird barrel for it, but it should be good. the guns in good shape and it fits well. once i get a bird barrel, ill probably just focus on getting laydown blinds, decoys, and other stuff til next year.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

My high school hunting buddy shot a 1300 and he was deadly with it. It was always a good gun for him.


----------

